# Hot Spot Charters - Inshore Slam



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I Had a great trip today with Rick and his brother Richard. They are regulars at our "Hook, Line and Sinker Seminar Series" and had a charter request. They are interested in fishing a couple local inshore slam tournaments and wanted to learn more about targeting the three species in a day. I accepted the challenge and told them I would do the best I could. 

We left the beach marina around 7am with a well full of croakers, shrimp, and bull minnows. Our first stop did not produce a single bite but the tide was coming in hard so I was still optimistic. We checked another area and the bite was awesome. We caught probably 20-25 redfish, most between 27.5 and 29 inches but we put 3 fine slot fish on ice. All three fish hung around 7 lbs on the boga. We also caught a couple nice keeper trout around 21" long. We lost another couple boat side about the same size. We moved on to a couple places and finally found a 15" flounder to complete our slam. 

The weather was beautiful today and we had a great time!

Not bad for a 5 hour trip!


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Those are some nice reds.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch, Capt.!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

yawwwwn... let's see you do it from a kayak... JK

nice job capt. looks like some happy customers!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> yawwwwn... let's see you do it from a kayak... JK
> 
> nice job capt. looks like some happy customers!


I'm too fat for kayaks!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha, good job guys, its a nice slam either way.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt, ya'll are always slamming.
We fish. YOU Slam.


----------

